
Show HN: A tool to purchase and monetize internet connectivity - rjfc
https://www.trekknet.com/
======
gitgud
Very interesting idea, but I think people looking for wifi are not the people
who want to pay for it...

Perhaps a non-monetary payment like a free internet connection, but you need
to watch an ad every few minutes on the app

------
jclos
It's an interesting idea but doesn't that go directly against the TOS of most
phone providers?

~~~
drivingmenuts
Do ISPs make a distinction between service to the home and business?

